# Whats your DWA animal and why?



## redbull23 (Oct 15, 2012)

I like looking on this section at all the beautiful animals people have. I have gathered that it is a lot of work to get your licence before you even get the animal so it would show how much you want it by putting in all the work. So my question is what is your DWA and why did you decide to get it?


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

snouted cobra's, they looked fun, unfortunately they are away with the fairies 
black & white spitting cobra's pretty & vocal
Cape coral cobra's what they lack in size they make up for in character
Copperhead's always inquisitive
Eyelash vipers very pretty don't do a lot of anything
Bush vipers nice varied colours 
Bamboo vipers, you have to have something green
Malayan pit vipers a proper looking viper, really laid back
W.D.B it would be rude not to


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

redbull23 said:


> I like looking on this section at all the beautiful animals people have. I have gathered that it is a lot of work to get your licence before you even get the animal so it would show how much you want it by putting in all the work. *So my question is what is your DWA and why did you decide to get it?*


They get their DWAL as they are fascinated with what they choose to keep..... much like us without DWAL


----------



## redbull23 (Oct 15, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> They get their DWAL as they are fascinated with what they choose to keep..... much like us without DWAL


Yeah the question is more at why did they choose the specific animal thought it would be an interesting conversation


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

My DWAL was obtained with no real set species in mind, having arboreal and terrestrial vivs available and passed under inspection meant I was pretty much free to choose, the first species I bought was probably most peoples first, an angry ass female C.Atrox, which ended up not being a species for me and going to studouglas, after that I spent more time deciding what to buy rather than going in and buying.

My favourites are without a doubt my B.Gabonica, the reason I got them was after seeing a pair in a shop I couldn't walk away, the reason I have kept them for so long whilst others have came and went is the female consistently tries to kill me, the male couldn't even tell you what day it was let alone strike at you, so the balance, an they look damn good.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm in the process of getting my DWAL. The species I've opted for is Heloderma horridum exasperatum. The reason I've opted for heloderma species as they've fascinated me for years and that's it. I'll hopefully have my group of beadeds at the beginning of next year.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

When I applied for my license, the main reason was so I could keep rattlesnakes. More specifically, the western diamondback. I saw an angry one as child, and was captivated by it. The way it looked, the sound of the rattle, and the way it coiled up, and lifted its body into strike position. It just looked so wild west, and the fact that they scared the hell out of people, and I was told by everyone I'd never own one; made me want one all the more. 

I also had a thing for the arboreal vipers, especially the green ones. I'd kept a few arboreal snakes in the past, such as GTP's ATB's and ETB's, but the vipers looked way better. Such pretty little things, always on display, and such vivid colouration. I still look at them, and think 'damn, that's one pretty looking snake'.

My first venomous snakes were pretty extreme, and not the most well thought out. Rather than just buying the one or two, I bought the entire collection from a shop about to close down. They included 2 western diamondbacks, a mohave rattler, a massasauga rattler, a neotropical rattler, a uracoan rattler, and a couple of white lipped tree vipers. I still have most of them.

As my interest and experience grew, I decided to start looking at different species. Not sure why, but I had little interest in elapids, which is why I was only licensed to keep vipers. After a lot of research, and new found interest, I rang the licensing department and the vet, and they changed my license agreement to include all venomous snakes. 

Even though the missus was dead against me keeping cobras, she surprised me by pre-ordering me a beautiful pair of Indochinese spitters for our anniversary. These guys really opened my mind, and made me realise how much I was missing out by limiting myself to pit vipers. These are some of the most interesting snakes I have. Very active, bask with their hoods spread, and a lot of fun to work with. Didn't take long before I'd ordered another pair of them.

Those cobras led me to the next snake I got; a granite monocled cobra - another snake I thought I had no interest in. However, after seeing and working with a particular individual, I got attached to her, and spend the next few months convincing the owner to sell her to me. Took me a while, but I got her in the end. Six months later, I was generously given a hatchling male with a perfect hood pattern. He's a very nervous little thing, and goes mental when he needs taking out. 

Finally, the last species I got were my pair of saw scaled vipers. I've always had an interest in these, similar to the interest I had in rattlers. I love their unique threat display, the way they look, and their behaviour and locomotion interested me. Being a desert type species, the setup can be make into a great display viv. I first saw the pair I have at a friends house, as I picked up my pair of beautiful pit vipers. I mentioned how much I liked them, and he said if he gets rid, I've got first refusal. I got them 6 months later. I had a chance of getting a pair of saw scales not long after I got my license, but I decided to wait until I had a little more experience. They're no worse than any of my other snakes, which was a surprise. I expected them to be psychotic, but compared to some of my more defensive snakes, they're pretty simple to work with. 

I've only included the snakes that have a reason, but you can see a full list of what I keep in my signature. Sorry for the long ass post, I just love talking about venomous snakes :mf_dribble:It's a real shame this section of the forum is so dead.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

coldestblood said:


> I've only included the snakes that have a reason, but you can see a full list of what I keep in my signature. Sorry for the long ass post, I just love talking about venomous snakes :mf_dribble:It's a real shame this section of the forum is so dead.


I always like reading your posts, you put so much detail into them which makes for a very interesting read.


----------



## DW2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't keep venomous snakes, but very nearly did, to the point of buying 2 _Ammodytes_ vipers which were housed at a licensed friend's place. In contrast to the very comprehensive and eloquent poster above, I did have a specific group in mind. Like him they were vipers, but from Europe and the middle East (_Vipera_, _Macrovipera_ and _Montivipera_). These were to be kept in naturalistic vivaria, planted with regional species. So when I saw the opportunity, I bought the snakes cheaply. I had been shown round various collections, and done a good deal of reading. 

However, the more keepers I spoke to (and found most DWA keepers to be very open and warm, keen to share their knowledge) the more I truly realised the scale of the commitment. The insurance, modifications, and set-up alone would represent a substantial cost, followed by the cost of the licence itself. In addition, this would represent reduced resources for the rest of my non-venomous collection. One friend estimated that his DWA room cost him almost £3000 before the animals! Whilst this is ot the case with other keepers, I was still looking at a significant outlay.

Therefore, I made the reluctant decision not to go ahead, for financial and practical reasons. Although this was disappointing, it was important learning, and I think I did the right thing by not pressing ahead.

Naturally, I had to console myself with a nice group os _Zamenis situla_, which are sympatric with some of the species I would have been keeping ; )


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Gaboon Viper!

I'm my eyes it's the most unbelievably gorgeous snake! The camouflage is second to none and I've always been a huge admirer or the species.

One day Rich..... one day : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

HowseR21 said:


> Gaboon Viper!
> 
> I'm my eyes it's the most unbelievably gorgeous snake! The camouflage is second to none and I've always been a huge admirer or the species.
> 
> One day Rich..... one day : victory:


I will sell every other animal I own before I get rid of my pair, hopefully pairing them up next year, so baby gaboons flying around, will be amazing.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

I take it from one of the earlier posts that you can apply for a DWAL and not need to know what you want to keep? 

I love the eyelash vipers. I have let GTP's and I always treated them as a display snake. I never handled them like I do with the rest of my snakes. I take you guys do this with all your hots? Not taking them out unless they need something doing to them or their viv?


----------



## redbull23 (Oct 15, 2012)

i would be too worried about getting tagged :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

russm said:


> I take it from one of the earlier posts that you can apply for a DWAL and not need to know what you want to keep?
> 
> I love the eyelash vipers. I have let GTP's and I always treated them as a display snake. I never handled them like I do with the rest of my snakes. I take you guys do this with all your hots? Not taking them out unless they need something doing to them or their viv?


It depends, if you are gonna be looking at having arboreal species then terrestrial vivs will make no sense and you won't be passed just as if you are looking at housing terrestrial and have arboreal vivs it won't make any sense.

I never get mine out unless I need to treat them or do a full clean of the viv.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> It depends, if you are gonna be looking at having arboreal species then terrestrial vivs will make no sense and you won't be passed just as if you are looking at housing terrestrial and have arboreal vivs it won't make any sense.
> 
> I never get mine out unless I need to treat them or do a full clean of the viv.


I know what you mean regarding the vivs. Do hot keepers use any specific type of viv? Im presuming an exo terra with one of their padlocks for example would not cut the mustard when it gones to passing the inspection? Is there other brands that prodce vivs that would meet all the requirements for the inspection?

I have seen a few people selling hots in this section but where else do ou guys go for our animals?


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

russm said:


> I know what you mean regarding the vivs. Do hot keepers use any specific type of viv? Im presuming an exo terra with one of their padlocks for example would not cut the mustard when it gones to passing the inspection? Is there other brands that prodce vivs that would meet all the requirements for the inspection?
> 
> I have seen a few people selling hots in this section but where else do ou guys go for our animals?


Personally, branded vivs don't make a difference, it's security that is the important key. I make my own vivs for my venomous, that way I know they're secure. I have seen small aboral venomous (eyelash/atheris) kept in exo terras without problems. The glass helps keep humidity in too. 

There are shops that sell venomous, but they're few and far between. As there isn't a large demand in this country, many keepers go to the European shows for their animals.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

russm said:


> I know what you mean regarding the vivs. Do hot keepers use any specific type of viv? Im presuming an exo terra with one of their padlocks for example would not cut the mustard when it gones to passing the inspection? Is there other brands that prodce vivs that would meet all the requirements for the inspection?
> 
> I have seen a few people selling hots in this section but where else do ou guys go for our animals?


 
I use a few different types of vivs. I use the normal ones used for regular snakes, but I mostly use custom made vivs, with double sliding doors.







The double doored vivs aren't a requirement (not where I live, anyways) and some people have said they're a bit over the top, but I like them. Obviously they cost a little more, but the extra safety makes the wife feel better about having hots in the house, and they make me feel better when I take my kids into the room.

I've also got one exo terra, which houses a pair of T. venustus. No modification needed, but I've added a Perspex lid on the top to help keep in the heat and humidity. It also removes the small risk of a snake biting through the mesh lid. 

Like Andy said, the most important thing is security. You see a LOT of threads in the snake section, where snakes have magically escaped their vivs, leaving no clues on how they got out. That is utter rubbish. Snakes are not escape artists, they're opportunists. The only way they can escape their enclosure, is if we leave them the route.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

coldestblood said:


> I use a few different types of vivs. I use the normal ones used for regular snakes, but I mostly use custom made vivs, with double sliding doors.
> 
> 
> http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/Coldedstblood/media/Snakes/Setups/P1020493_zpsc4a9946b.jpg.htmlimage
> ...


I like the idea of the double doors as an extra safety feature. I totally agree with what you say about them escaping. They can't exactly use the keys to unlock the doors can they! 
What size of exo are you using for your venustus? I know you guys hate to compare hots to normal snakes so I ask this question reluctantly and hoping not to receive a bashing. Excluding the obvious, how would you differeantiate the behaviour of a venustus/eyelash and a GTP/ATB?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

russm said:


> I like the idea of the double doors as an extra safety feature. I totally agree with what you say about them escaping. They can't exactly use the keys to unlock the doors can they!
> What size of exo are you using for your venustus? I know you guys hate to compare hots to normal snakes so I ask this question reluctantly and hoping not to receive a bashing. Excluding the obvious, how would you differeantiate the behaviour of a venustus/eyelash and a GTP/ATB?


The exo terra is around 3ft. Here's a pic



As for your last question, I hate to say it, but they don't compare with any of the species you've listed, and I can't think of a none venomous species they do compare to. The closest is probably the ATB's (I used them to fine tune my hook skills before getting hots), but when it comes down to it, they're completely different in a lot of ways. The way they act, move, feed, strike, react to hooks, and everything in between is pretty unique to tree vipers. 

Depending on the setup, they can either be pretty simple, or a pain in the arse to work with/get out. Especially since they're highly arboreal, and have a well adapted, prehensile tail that can hold on to anything it touches. The enclosure I use is heavily decorated, to encourage them to be more active, and so they feel secure. I could easily house them in the smaller exo terra, but unlike the T. albolabris, the venustus tend to use most of their enclosure, and can be found handing from branches, plants, logs, and even on the floor. I don't see them move that often, but they clearly like their enclosure, so I'm not going to change it. I'd sooner spend a little extra time getting them out. 

Best way to see them active, is to mist their enclosure. They go from being almost motionless, to roaming around, drinking water droplets from the décor, themselves, one an other, and sides of the enclosure. It's great to just sit there, and watch what they do.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> The exo terra is around 3ft. Here's a pic
> 
> [URL="http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i436/Coldedstblood/Snakes/Setups/P1080468_zps1c77c6bf.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


 
Sweet set up! I could watch them in there for ages :2thumb:


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

coldestblood said:


> The exo terra is around 3ft. Here's a pic
> 
> [URL=http://i1093.photobucket.com/albums/i436/Coldedstblood/Snakes/Setups/P1080468_zps1c77c6bf.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


I appreciate the answer. 

The set up looks great. Had to look closely to actually see the snake. Is there any reason you've gone for one of the longer exos rather than a taller one?


----------



## longqi (Feb 18, 2011)

Coastal taipans
Red bellied blacks
Brownies
Tigers
Black and green mambas
King and asian spitting cobras
Black and banded malayan/blue kraits
Gaboons
White lipped island pit vipers
Malayan blue corals

Most of these except the gaboon and blue coral were wild relocate/rescues
Never had a DWA
Now got total of 25 king eggs in incubator

Not that keen on having too many vens around the house
Cannot play with them like pythons etc


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

russm said:


> I take it from one of the earlier posts that you can apply for a DWAL and not need to know what you want to keep?
> 
> I love the eyelash vipers. I have let GTP's and I always treated them as a display snake. I never handled them like I do with the rest of my snakes. I take you guys do this with all your hots? Not taking them out unless they need something doing to them or their viv?


You cannot, or most certainly should not be able to get a DWAA licence without specifying what species you propose to keep as it is a legal requirement the species are listed on your licences. It is also inconceivable that any competent vet would recommend a DWA be issued without know what species were being kept in what enclosure, again it is a legal requirement a vet inspects before a licence is issued.


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

*Cuviers dwarf caiman*

I have a Cuviers dwarf caiman he is stunning his name is Rodney.
He doesn't mind being picked up and has shown no signs of aggression ( YET )
I also have two pair of adult Heloderma Horridum they are hibernating at the moment ready to breed next spring.


----------



## the plumber (Mar 6, 2005)

*This is Rodney*


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

the plumber said:


> image
> image


He's a little cutie mate.

I wish you every success with the Heloderma Horridum can you *please* put some picture up on a thread when you get hatchlings?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

My first one was a young_ Trimeresurus trigonocephalus_, absolutely gorgeous snake and, in my opinion, a perfect 'starter' snake. In the years since I got her I've owned Eastern and Western Green Mambas, a Black Mamba, Gaboon Viper, Saw-Scale Viper, Eastern and Western Diamondbacks, Indian Cobras, Cape Cobras, Puff Adder, Mangrove Pitvipers, Kanburian pitvipers (_Trimeresurus venustus_), Vogel's Pitvipers Western Bushvipers (_Atheris squamigera_)
My favourites have got to be the Mambas really.......


----------

